# Help w/ Fort Stewart hogs?



## FredBearYooper

New to Fort Stewart and would love some help on getting some hogs..coming from Michigan I have never had a chance to hunt them..right now I only have a 20 gauge but will be getting my bow down here pretty soon..any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cr4zygui

There's a guy that posted on the wma hog thread that sort of explain a little of it.  Never been there so I would not have any clue of it also


----------



## phila64

Go to FS website and read Reg 420-4 then go to pass & permit office and get your pass.  You going to need something bigger then
20 gauge and I let you know when I'm going down and  we  can share the hunt.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Already have all the necessary license's..it's going to be awhile before I can get a bigger weapon but I would love to tag along!


----------



## fldiver1

Our lease isnt far from Ft. Stewart and we're covered up in hogs.  Seems to be alot of em in that area.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

A 20 Ga. with slugs will kill any hog in Georgia.


----------



## jwb5557

Hey man I'm stationed at Stewart too.  As far as hogs go and asking here is the wrong thing to do.  You'll get the "oh go out and walk in the woods", they like the wet thick stuff" and it goes on and on.  The best thing to do is go talk to the post DNR guy and he'll tell you what area to go.  I've seen guys on here go round and round just tring to get in a grid square and nobody would help.  They dont want to give up their spots.  The guy that offered to take you is awesome I wouldnt mind joining you guys if thats ok.  I've never hunted Stewart I joined a club.


----------



## John I. Shore

deepwoodshermit said:


> A 20 Ga. with slugs will kill any hog in Georgia.



I killed a dozen or so there with a 20ga when I was stationed there.  They is lil piggies.


----------



## FredBearYooper

jwb5557 said:


> Hey man I'm stationed at Stewart too.  As far as hogs go and asking here is the wrong thing to do.  You'll get the "oh go out and walk in the woods", they like the wet thick stuff" and it goes on and on.  The best thing to do is go talk to the post DNR guy and he'll tell you what area to go.  I've seen guys on here go round and round just tring to get in a grid square and nobody would help.  They dont want to give up their spots.  The guy that offered to take you is awesome I wouldnt mind joining you guys if thats ok.  I've never hunted Stewart I joined a club.



Yeah, I started to realize that after reading around on here..alot different than the forum I roamed around on for a long time..everyone was willing to help you out.. I let people in on my special spots a couple times..especially when I enlisted and knew I wouldn't be using them for awhile..if you ever want to get out just give me a holler!


----------



## mcarge

jwb5557 said:


> Hey man I'm stationed at Stewart too.  As far as hogs go and asking here is the wrong thing to do.  You'll get the "oh go out and walk in the woods", they like the wet thick stuff" and it goes on and on.  The best thing to do is go talk to the post DNR guy and he'll tell you what area to go.  I've seen guys on here go round and round just tring to get in a grid square and nobody would help.  They dont want to give up their spots.  The guy that offered to take you is awesome I wouldnt mind joining you guys if thats ok.  I've never hunted Stewart I joined a club.



Lots of hogs on every area on stewart but they never stay in the same place. Being nimble and on the move is a great way to hunt them. If you like hunting them I wouldn't hang it up so soon, there are plenty for the taking if you are willing to put the work in.


----------



## Warden69

I know the hog season has changed this year *after deer season*. You are allowed to hunt hogs east of Ga. HWY 119 with a large caliber gun, but you have to wear your orange vest. If you hunt west of Ga. HWY 119, you have to use a small cailber weapon i.e. 22, 17HMR, shot guns with #2 shot or better (No Slugs) and you don't have to wear the orange vest.


----------



## cb1967

*hogs*

you might want to talk with jesus just before you go in any woods heavier than a bow area without that vest!


----------



## bfriendly

FredBearYooper said:


> Yeah, I started to realize that after reading around on here..alot different than the forum I roamed around on for a long time..everyone was willing to help you out.. I let people in on my special spots a couple times..especially when I enlisted and knew I wouldn't be using them for awhile..if you ever want to get out just give me a holler!



Was it a public Forum?

You will find a fantastic group of folks here that are willing to help..........UNFortunately, we have A LOT of folks on here that seem to do all their scouting on here too:grinch:

Anywho, I find it hard to Believe "Everyone" was willing to help, if your old forum was a Public One..........

Then again, if it was a Michigan Forum, could be

US Yankees do know Hospitality, like these southern folks "Think" they do


----------



## Bobby38ark

Hello. I hunt hogs on Ft.Stewart, not that bad, if you want some advice and where to go, PM me and I will assist you.  As a matter of fact, went out today and had one about 300 lbs run right by me and then see 4 that probably went between 40-60 lbs.  When are you reporting here, I have been here a total of 8 unfortunate years...


----------



## Bobby38ark

Forgot to mention, I drew down on the big one, only to squeeze the trigger and realize my safety was on...duh


----------



## FredBearYooper

bfriendly said:


> Was it a public Forum?
> 
> You will find a fantastic group of folks here that are willing to help..........UNFortunately, we have A LOT of folks on here that seem to do all their scouting on here too:grinch:
> 
> Anywho, I find it hard to Believe "Everyone" was willing to help, if your old forum was a Public One..........
> 
> Then again, if it was a Michigan Forum, could be
> 
> US Yankees do know Hospitality, like these southern folks "Think" they do



It was public..and I believe people that weren't willing to help didn't reply..I do miss the get togethers we always had..alot of fun icefishing tournaments..and you right about the Hospitality!


----------



## WestTxHunter

Iv been here on Ft. Stewart abt a yr now and have found a couple decent spots. I would be willing to take you to them but just sold my truck. Pm me and I can give u the training areas and details more or less.


----------



## bullsprig1100

Yooper eh?


----------



## FredBearYooper

WestTxHunter said:


> Iv been here on Ft. Stewart abt a yr now and have found a couple decent spots. I would be willing to take you to them but just sold my truck. Pm me and I can give u the training areas and details more or less.





bullsprig1100 said:


> Yooper eh?



Sounds good..I sold my truck also..but being in a Light Infantry unit I have no problem footing it a ways back..will send PM

Yep..born and raised in the real God's Country!


----------



## Cavalry Scout

The B's normally have some hogs.  They move a lot on that place.  I had luck going behind units after training.  Keep an eye on closures and when they open back up, get in there!  Find good sign and follow it.  Fresh sign is always best.  Check areas close to ranges also, hogs and the deer get comfortable.


----------



## XJfire75

Closer to the river in the B and C's is what I hear mostly. 

Some can be found all over but I'd stick close to the river bottoms. 

Good luck man!


----------



## Bobby38ark

I have walked probably 100 miles up and down the river bottoms through B's and C's and have only spotted one hog in the last 2 months, so if you find any, PM and let me know, we might could hook something up, I live like 15 mins from those areas


----------



## phila64

I was there on saturday and hunt all day see alot of fresh signs, but
no hog and on my way out saw one run in front off my truck.  I think
all the hog is move at night.


----------



## Bobby38ark

Yeah, I think so too, hopefully they will start moving a little during the day before turkey season, but when it comes, I know where those are too


----------



## hogman1

i been hunting ft stewrt for 3 years now. Killed loads of hogs. Havent been hog hunting but maybee 2 times this year. I will be hitting the woods this weekend during the 3 day for sure. So PM me if you want to hook up and go out.
SSG.


----------



## MRod

Have been trying to kill some hog on Ft. Stewart with my bow. Can't seem to get good spot down for them. Tried the B's and some C's. I've spot and stalked and I just got a tree stand so I'm trying that out. I would appreciate any advice to get me going in the right direction.


----------



## SELFBOW

MRod said:


> Have been trying to kill some hog on Ft. Stewart with my bow. Can't seem to get good spot down for them. Tried the B's and some C's. I've spot and stalked and I just got a tree stand so I'm trying that out. I would appreciate any advice to get me going in the right direction.



I can tell you this. With the limited number of areas open and the amount of people hunting them its gonna be tough for everyone. I havent been out there yet this year and after watching the status sheet last few weeks I'm not wastin the gas right now.   The pigs are mostly up at night right now. Cold nights is what gets them feeding in the day and we aren't having them this year...


----------



## Bobby38ark

Have been going out and still not seeing anything and with only a few areas open and people hunting them, harder everyday.


----------



## hogman1

the buddys down from PA have killed 10 this week. Nothing of any size and MOST of em have put some miles on thier hunting boots. Cant wait till this weekend to join em again.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

hogman1 said:


> the buddys down from PA have killed 10 this week. Nothing of any size and MOST of em have put some miles on thier hunting boots. Cant wait till this weekend to join em again.



LOL..bud and them have had a rough go at it..and I think they have 4 with firearm..6 with vehicles..in 6 days daylight to dark..they have done good for as poor as it is..

too much pressure,the moon,and the drought has been rough..


----------



## phila64

Wellcome back PLP, Haven't see your post for a  while.
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Ole Crip

B-3 B-5 I have seen alot of hogs come outta these sections another section was D-10 D-09 D-11 I have no idea if these sections are still open but I have killed plenty in the past off of the Delta sections.


----------



## hogman1

you aint kiddin PLP....they got more with the dang truck than anything. but hey, its pork in the ice chest lol. I cant believe they havent thrown the towel in yet.


----------



## IFLY4U

The best advice was given in an earlier post and that is to contact the F&G folks. I was stationed there from 03-06 and killed a few prior to retiring. A group of friends and I went back in 2010 and had a great hunt. The first folks that we ran into were the game wardens which conducted a through check of our license and firearms. We ask for some pointers on where some recent hogs had been spotted and they were more that happy to help. We killed 4 in three days and saw several more.  It was good enough that we are going again at the end of the month for  a week. We stayed in the campground on post and ran into a group from VA that had been coming down for 8 or 9 years. I have heard that there is a lot of on going training that may reduce the number of open hunting areas for a while.


----------



## hogman1

IFLY4U said:


> The best advice was given in an earlier post and that is to contact the F&G folks. I was stationed there from 03-06 and killed a few prior to retiring. A group of friends and I went back in 2010 and had a great hunt. The first folks that we ran into were the game wardens which conducted a through check of our license and firearms. We ask for some pointers on where some recent hogs had been spotted and they were more that happy to help. We killed 4 in three days and saw several more.  It was good enough that we are going again at the end of the month for  a week. We stayed in the campground on post and ran into a group from VA that had been coming down for 8 or 9 years. I have heard that there is a lot of on going training that may reduce the number of open hunting areas for a while.



There has been a max of 15 to 20 areas open at any given time. Few of them being areas open for rifle hunting while others restricted to small game weapons. The hogs have been far and few inbetween. Good luck when yall get down here. I hope it picks up before yall come.


----------



## Bobby38ark

Yeah, very few areas open at all this week, think you can count them all on two hands, and I have seen more hit with vehicles this week then what is shot and killed.  Still haven't seen anything and probably put 60 miles on the boots in the last week looking.


----------



## hogman1

hopefully it picks up in the next few weeks.


----------



## IFLY4U

Maybe we will push it back a week after small game season goes out and see how the areas open up. I have been watching the area status sheet and there seems to still be a few ares open that used to have hogs in them but that was 6 years ago. Are the new weapon registration requirements any different than any other installation? I read the 190-11 and didn't see any different requirements that any other installations that I have hunted on over the past 28 years. The only exception may be that anyone temporary hunting the post now has to register their weapons. We had to do the same thing last year when we hunted hogs at Ft. Rucker and a few years ago when I went to hunt Ft Benning.


----------



## Nautical Son

I'm gathering up all my hog chasing gear for our annual attempted slaughterfest with my buds from Vermont...Hope the training areas are far away from me and my spots...the less water the better for me...the places I like best are hard/impossible to get to when the water is up...

Hogman, those PA guys got some with the bumper?????


----------



## FredBearYooper

What does a visitor have to do to register their weapons?


----------



## FredBearYooper

BTW, hung a trailcam out in B-23 and only got one pic of a hog in a week.Been seeing tons of turkeys.I will know where to go for them now.


----------



## Kawaliga

Good to see you back PLP. It's the same way at Benning. Lots of training, and my favorite areas are closed most of the time.


----------



## IFLY4U

Revised Regulatory Requirements of AR 190-11 and Privately Owned Weapons by Directorate of Emergency Services (FSGA) on Wednesday, November 2, 2011 at 1:53pm •
The Security Division of the Directorate of Emergency Services would like to provide clear and timely guidelines for the implementation of AR 190-11, paragraph 4-5 requirements for privately owned firearms registration and usage for Soldiers, Family Members and Civilian living, working and visiting Fort Stewart/Hunter Army Airfield with the emphasis placed on personnel who bring firearms on the installations for hunting and other authorized activities. Registration of firearms by personnel living within the Fort Stewart (FS) and Hunter Army Airfield (HAAF) installations cantonment area in the barracks or privatized housing and who bring a firearm onto the installation (i.e. hunting areas) for the purpose of hunting, dog training activities, marksmanship or other authorized events is mandatory. Registration for firearms will be conducted at the Vehicle Registration Branch (VRB) offices, Bldg 226 on Fort Stewart and Bldg 1279 on HAAF, began on 26 September 2011 and will continue with a grace period ending on 30 March 2012 and enforcement commencing on 1 April 2012.
Pass and Permit Offices will also be provided AFZP Forms 2027 (Weapons Registration Forms) and locked drop boxes for individuals to complete and place in the drop box for their convenience. VRB personnel will collect the registration forms and process documents for registration by completing the AFZP Form 2027 within one (1) business day. Personnel inquiring about the status of their weapons registration will be able to call (FS) 767-5195 or (HAAF) 315-5049. Additionally, personnel with access to the internet and a valid email account can receive notification via email that their registration cards are ready for pick up at Fort Stewart or Hunter Army Airfield. Applicants will pick up the completed AFZP Forms 2027 from their respective VRB location and be required to keep the white and pink copies of the registration with the firearm whenever engaged in hunting, marksmanship ranges or to participate in authorized activities.
Keep in mind, that as you go through these various processes and you receive your cards or documents back, this does not give the Soldier, Family Member or Civilian authorization to carry his/her weapon on the installation for other than authorized activities. When traveling on the installation, the weapon must be unloaded and the ammunition must be stored separately. (i.e., Weapons in the trunk and ammunition in the glove compartment).
Firearms and ammunition are not authorized within the cantonment area (i.e., cannot enter through any access control point or gate) en route to hunting or authorized firearm usage areas. POC for this message is Arthur L. Weston Chief, Security Division Fort Stewart and Hunter Army Airfield, 767-1883


----------



## flyfisher76544

There has also been a lot of control burns going on as well


----------



## SELFBOW

FredBearYooper said:


> BTW, hung a trailcam out in B-23 and only got one pic of a hog in a week.Been seeing tons of turkeys.I will know where to go for them now.



Thats the dumbest thing you can do. Expect it to be stolen....


----------



## NealLauderman

Dang, so we now have to register our weapons even if were not staying on base and are only hunting a few days?  What a bummer!


----------



## FredBearYooper

buckbacks said:


> Thats the dumbest thing you can do. Expect it to be stolen....



Maybe if I was lazy and put out somewhere where there is alot of foot traffic..I assure you the average hunter will not find it..thanks for your concern though..glad your looking out for me


----------



## Bobby38ark

Hey, have you done any good, I haven't seen a thing, heading out all 4 days this weekend and see what happens


----------



## FredBearYooper

Bobby38ark said:


> Hey, have you done any good, I haven't seen a thing, heading out all 4 days this weekend and see what happens



Haven't seen a thing..pulling the trail cam today to see if anything has been moving..hoping so with this weather.


----------



## Bobby38ark

Yeah, heading out early tomorrow to see, I have also leased some land in ware county so we will see


----------



## FredBearYooper

Not one picture on the trail cam and no new sign..where are all these hogs everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## hogman1

Nautical Son said:


> Hogman, those PA guys got some with the bumper?????



lol yeah both groups of em did. I think all in all between them they killed like 14......and only like 4 or 5 was with the gun. they hit them literally on a daily basis. im gonna start hunting with a Z71 silverado. My liscenses expired today and i dont think im gonna renew due to orders to germany in july.


----------



## SELFBOW

FredBearYooper said:


> Not one picture on the trail cam and no new sign..where are all these hogs everyone keeps talking about?



Its all talk, amazing some haven't figured that yet...

Those talking aint posting pictures are they


----------



## Nautical Son

hogman1 said:


> lol yeah both groups of em did. I think all in all between them they killed like 14......and only like 4 or 5 was with the gun. they hit them literally on a daily basis. im gonna start hunting with a Z71 silverado. My liscenses expired today and i dont think im gonna renew due to orders to germany in july.



I'd go ahead and get mine if I were you...it's only a few dollars since you are active duty.....


----------



## Bobby38ark

Yeah, headed to Korea in October, myself.  Pm me, seen some today, 6 of them great size, all in a closed area


----------



## IFLY4U

We pushed our hunt dates back a week so we will arrive on the 9th and be staying at the campground on post. Ft Rucker didn't treat us very good last year with the controlled burn areas and the 80 degree weather.


----------



## NealLauderman

Anyone know if the Archery only areas are any better for pigs then the other areas?


----------



## MRod

I have seen some activity along the Red Cloud Ranges towards Pembroke but it's mostly during the dusk. I went out a couple of days two weeks ago in B-23 and spotted some but they were way to far for my bow.


----------



## Apex Predator

The bow areas get a ton of pressure.  I wouldn't waste my time hunting them.


----------



## Bobby38ark

Yeah, neither would I and very few if any areas open anyways, control burns getting ready for turkey season and training everywhere


----------



## Nautical Son

IFLY4U said:


> We pushed our hunt dates back a week so we will arrive on the 9th and be staying at the campground on post. Ft Rucker didn't treat us very good last year with the controlled burn areas and the 80 degree weather.



Dude, it was 82 yesterday and 83 today...with heavy t-storms around 4pm....tomorrow is supposed to be 65....this weather is gonna mess up our hunting starting the 3rd thru the 12th...unless it snaps off cold we are gonna roast...


----------



## hogman1

Nautical Son said:


> I'd go ahead and get mine if I were you...it's only a few dollars since you are active duty.....



I really have thought about it....only thing id need is my small game and my post pass which thats only 20 dollars. big game dont expire till like october. I dont got nobody to go out with really anymore either....we should all get together and do a big gathering hunt. either with the guns or the bows. That could be a good time.


----------



## FredBearYooper

hogman1 said:


> I really have thought about it....only thing id need is my small game and my post pass which thats only 20 dollars. big game dont expire till like october. I dont got nobody to go out with really anymore either....we should all get together and do a big gathering hunt. either with the guns or the bows. That could be a good time.



I would be up for it..and if you need a partner to hunt with I would be more than willing to tag along with you and learn the post a little better before you PCS


----------



## hogman1

i do know the post pretty good......just gotta get the wife in on the idea. lol


----------



## FredBearYooper

Just tell her your passing on your knowledge to a fellow soldier..lol..but in all seriousnes I know what you mean..you should've seen my wifes reaction when I told her I wanted to go hunting a day before I left for NTC


----------



## Nautical Son

hogman1 said:


> I really have thought about it....only thing id need is my small game and my post pass which thats only 20 dollars. big game dont expire till like october. I dont got nobody to go out with really anymore either....we should all get together and do a big gathering hunt. either with the guns or the bows. That could be a good time.



Friday after next...Saturday after next....and possibly Sunday too....should be at least 3 maybe 5 of us and my wife as videographer/photographer....trust me if we don't see any pigs you will still laugh your can off...The guys from Vt,NH are 2 of the funniest people I have ever met...


----------



## NealLauderman

Our little group from VASportsmen is heading down tomorrow.


----------



## FredBearYooper

NealLauderman said:


> Our little group from VASportsmen is heading down tomorrow.



Have fun..the weather has been horrible


----------



## hogman1

I was going to go get my liscenses and stuff today...but when I woke up at 11 it was storming like crazy. Just got out the field for the last week. Figure Ill just relax this weekend. Maybee go to Bass Pro....anybody wanna meet up? Horrible hunting weather.


----------



## NealLauderman

The way you all made it sound... we were worried we wouldn't see much on our short trip to GA.

Can't say the hunts were easy but we sure saw a bit of hogs and took a few home with us.

We definitely left a few gallons of sweat out there though.


----------



## Nautical Son

NealLauderman said:


> The way you all made it sound... we were worried we wouldn't see much on our short trip to GA.
> 
> Can't say the hunts were easy but we sure saw a bit of hogs and took a few home with us.
> 
> We definitely left a few gallons of sweat out there though.



Glad you guys took home some bacon Neil... hopefully we will get some this weekend...my 12 year old son is already waking up at 5:30am so he will be ready to go before me...


----------



## Bobby38ark

I haven't seen anything as of lately, was out in the field this past week and seen a few signs and one rather big hog. Was driving from Richmond Hill to Ft.Stewart on 144 yesterday and had a fairly large one run out in front of me, and think I clipped it with my truck before hitting the ditch and doing a 180, little bit was holding on pretty tight.  She says dad, what was that?  So I told her as I unpuckered from the seat.  Finally got out of the ditch after about 15 minutes in the extreme downpour.  Headed on down the road to post and seen two others that had been hit and made it to the ditch.  Now if I could just go out and find one on foot, lots of rain has finally driven them out. I believe


----------



## NealLauderman

Yah Bobby, there was a descent size boar hit right by one of the A areas.  He was on the left side heading towards the base.  Then there was a black and white one hit on the right hand side of the road right next to some sign on the B side of the road.


----------



## hogman1

i went out last night in glennvile and didnt see anything. But I was just lookin with a buddy at some new property he wrangled up. Havent heard much on the hunting in the past few weeks. But I also just got home from the field on friday morning. Let me know whats going on out there fellas.


----------



## Nautical Son

Well, with all the closed areas and such around the base I still managed to lead my buds from VT right to a nice sow @120#s or so...they walked for 3 days waiting for me to get off and take them and they saw several that they didn't have a shot at at...going again in the morning and with luck should be home by lunchtime with a little pork...also saw a fat cottonmouth dead in the road and another nice indigo in the woods, so don't forget the snake boots if you go while it's warm...pics are on my phone so I'll see if I can upload them later this weekend...


----------



## hogman1

saw several snakes in the field a few weeks ago. mostly rat snakes. Still havent seen any hogs and Ive akes several trips down 144 during both day and night. Not enough to get me out and about hunting.


----------



## Nautical Son

Had another sucessful day today...took a nice 100-110# boar with a perfect Oreo pattern...also jumped 5 more in 2 different areas...2 of which would have easily went well over 200#..both of those were boars as well, didn't lay eyes on the others but heard them crash thru the palmettos and hit the water on their escape flight...to be so heavy those suckers can move at mach 4...I actually walked within 15ft of the Oreo and he stayed put until after I passed by him, what he didn't know was my bud was standing 20ft away watching for such foolishness...


----------



## hogman1

^ good stuff NS. I want to find a spot to bowhunt them. but theres no patterning theese hogs


----------



## Nautical Son

hogman1 said:


> ^ good stuff NS. I want to find a spot to bowhunt them. but theres no patterning theese hogs



I have a spot that they retreat too anytime there is pressure...almost a 100% gurantee they will be there, except you wouldn't stand a chance with the string and stick as thick as it is...or as fast as they exit when we flush them out....and it's a long drag back to the truck too boot...


----------



## hogman1

lets get em lol


----------



## Nautical Son

I'm gonna carry the slug gun next time...those chunks of lead don't mind a few palmetto branches....ballistic tip 120gr do....


----------



## Nautical Son

Talked with a friend who is 2 weeks away from retiring from the Army, his entire division is on total lockdown, and several areas are going to be closed indefinately....it seems as though an Army of 1 has misplaced his weapon somewhere amongst the leaves and swamp....they are conducting a full on search of the base (literally walking hand in hand, until it is recovered)..there is a possibility that it was lying on or beside the road and was picked up by a civilian....needless to say if anyone knows anything about it PLEASE do the right thing.....If you were on the base Saturday 11 March, you may have noticed the trucks slowly riding up and down Hwy 144 between Range Control and Richmond Hill around 4-7pm...yep they were looking too, not just walking for the excercise....


----------



## scottja

Jeez....I  get deployed and the hunting at FS goes to pot! You know it's bad when PLP isn't pulling in the bigunns. 

That said, the regulation posted above (FS 190 series) does not apply to people who do not live/work on the post. Essentially, any Army Regulation or local reg such as this applies to soldiers and DA civilians and their spouses on the installation.  There are a few on this forum who can vouch for my knowledge of FS regs. 

The truest way to find the hogs on FS is to hang around water sources or even better, between water sources, areas that are adjacent to permanently closed zones (ranges, asp, etc). I only ever hunted hogs in the B areas after scouting all over the installation because it posessed a high density of this terrain type. I lived on post and had the opportunity to hunt almost every day when I wanted to. Skip the middle of the day. Although they can move whenever, my greatest success has been dawn to 1000 and 1600 to dark. 

You simply will not see the big guys but on a fluke unless you go deep in the bush. The guys who pull big deer and hogs off FS put in a significant amount of time stalking deep. That said, the 150lb and under category can be seen walking across the tank trails on any given day. 

Knowing that the heat is starting to build back up in GA this time of year, try checking into a larger area that has a perimeter road and bring a spotter. Roll around the area a few times at idle speed and have your spotter look for hogs or a high concentration of fresh sign. Park the truck and get out and stalk...stop...and listen. 

You'll find them if you put in the work. I found 13 of them ranging from 60lbs to 200lbs the last 12 months before I left FS...and that's just the ones that made it into my truck. I passed on or didn't have a shot on easily three times that amount. Good luck. 

One final thing...the Division headquarters is getting ready to deploy. They will eat up much of the training areas until wheels up in August/September.


----------



## hogman1

deep cover...check....water.....check.....food...check....no hogs when you get there?.....check! They are still not easy to find right now even with that criteria. I think they are all hiding out under BLDG 1 right now.


----------



## scottja

hogman1 said:


> deep cover...check....water.....check.....food...check....no hogs when you get there?.....check! They are still not easy to find right now even with that criteria. I think they are all hiding out under BLDG 1 right now.



Nope...they're all right in the middle of in Red Clouds and in the AIA and on the Delta range. I saw a few big guys from my stand in the Delta range during the managed hunt (I was on R&R). I let them walk though...paid off...got a nice 8pt and a nice doe that day. 

I still remember hearing a  member of the Hunting and Fishing advisory counsel, who happens to be a forward observer, comment on how many deer and hogs he has seen blown to bits on target points in the AIA during arty ranges.

BTW Hogman,  I PCS to Sill right after I redeploy. I see Elk in my future...woohoo! I will however miss the generous GA tag limit. Chances are I will have to drive down from OK once a year to help deplete the whitetail population and fill my freezers.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Nautical Son said:


> Talked with a friend who is 2 weeks away from retiring from the Army, his entire division is on total lockdown, and several areas are going to be closed indefinately....it seems as though an Army of 1 has misplaced his weapon somewhere amongst the leaves and swamp....they are conducting a full on search of the base (literally walking hand in hand, until it is recovered)..there is a possibility that it was lying on or beside the road and was picked up by a civilian....needless to say if anyone knows anything about it PLEASE do the right thing.....If you were on the base Saturday 11 March, you may have noticed the trucks slowly riding up and down Hwy 144 between Range Control and Richmond Hill around 4-7pm...yep they were looking too, not just walking for the excercise....



That's what my wife was telling me..my neighbor was in that unit that was out in the field..They found one as far as I know


----------



## phila64

Alot of area is open on saturday and I will be there all day.


----------



## IFLY4U

*Another Great Stewart Hog Hunt*

I just returned from our annual Stewart hog hunt and once again, we had a great time. Our group of 6 killed 4 hogs and we saw hogs every day.  I need to spend some time at the range because I am out of practice. Trying to hit a moving hog in the swamps is like trying to hit a football thrown through a group of trees. The smallest hog was around 50 pounds and the largest in the 200 pound range. The weather was getting hot and plenty of snakes were out. Hogs were seen between daylight and 1000 and 4 until dark.  Being knee deep in water with a snake lying next to you can get your attention but multiple snakes make your hair stand up. We stayed at the post campground which has always been great and there were plenty of areas open for us to hunt. Realistically, one area is larger than most hunting club leases and you could spend an entire week hunting some of the areas and not over hunt it. I wish that I could find a 2 mile x 4 mile area to hunt where I am at. The pass and permit office staff were of great help and very pleasant to deal with. As usual, the Ft Stewart game wardens visited us several times to make sure that we were complying with the regulations but they were always polite and courteous. We did run into a few folks running around in the woods hog hunting with no hunter orange on that were adamant that orange was not required. There are always a few... we changed areas as fast as we could. We didn't kill a truck load like I heard that they were doing on the Savannah River Wildlife Refuge but we had a great time, told a lot of lies / tall tales, and relaxed a bit. We are already planning next year’s hunt...


----------



## Nautical Son

Ifly, thats a nice hog bro, hope you guys didn't have to drag too far...as far as the snakes go I saw several myself and actually decided NOT to cross one patch of water after I saw 4 cottonmouths swimming along....

Phila, maybe I'll finally get to meet ya assuming my wife cancels our plans to attend the River St festivities as I have so requested...(been there done that)


----------



## phila64

Nautical,  I will be on blue Nissan frontier if you are going tomorrow
and the luch on me.


----------



## Curtis

Hey IFLY4U - that is a great photo, nice hog, and good story.  Sounds like you guys had a good time.
Dennis, let us know how you do out there.  This spring and into summer is crazy buys with travel so I doubt I will be down there until late summer at best. Good luck.
Curtis


----------



## hogman1

im about to switch focus from the hogs to the turkeys midweek. Going out in the morning to listen for gobblers. Got to get me a good spot ready for opening morning......and if I see a hog while turkey hunting, well, game over.


----------



## phila64

*FS Hog.*

Went out saturday morning and start walk in the swamp
about a mile and ran into a group of 4 hog about 9:00 am
and has no clear shot. After 4:00 pm ran into another group of 6 hog got two shot one is drop at the spot can not
recover second one lost blood trail after 30 yard. Went back home with one sow about 100+ lb.


----------



## scottja

Good job Dennis. I see you are still hunting with the AR-10.


----------



## Nautical Son

Dennis, nice job dude...I didn't make it out Saturday myself...went out for 6 hours this morning and didn't see anything but fresh rooting...guess you got the ones that did the tilling...lol..


----------



## Bobby38ark

Hogman, careful out there, there is no hunting hogs during turkey season on Stewart, watch where you step....just for your info


----------



## hogman1

yeah I know theres no hunting hogs during turkey season.....but I plan on hunting turkeys with my bow.....so Im good! And I know all about the snakes...my boots saved myself /// a few times last year. Thanks for the lookout Bobby.


----------



## phila64

Scott,  
I use that ar -10 sometime and I saw a nice spot and many hog in 
there,  Call me when you get back home and I will take you there.


----------



## NealLauderman

Congrats on the pig phila!  I love the gun!


----------



## hogman1

yep...thats one of the few ive seen lately


----------



## derekarmy01

i have seen a few but just no shots lately, time to put the choke back in my 870 and get ready for turkey.


----------



## mcarge

hogman1 said:


> yeah I know theres no hunting hogs during turkey season.....but I plan on hunting turkeys with my bow.....so Im good! And I know all about the snakes...my boots saved myself /// a few times last year. Thanks for the lookout Bobby.



Yep X2


----------



## hogman1

hey Derek, give me a call and let me know where your going to be turkey hunting come saturday morning. I got a few spots where i been seeing them and I know where they been roosting at too....BTW been seeing the hogs in the usual spot??


----------



## Curtis

Dennis,
Great picture, nice hog too.  Glad to hear you had a good time, sorry you lost one.
Curtis


----------



## phila64

Thanks Curtis,
Let me know when you are going down there and I will join you.


----------



## hogman1

anybody been seeing any hogs while out chasing turkeys this weekend?


----------



## hogman1

wheres everybody at? Any hog sightings out there this week?


----------



## hogman1

*hawgz*

nothing?


----------



## FredBearYooper

I've been fishing..probably going to hang up the guns for awhile..I hunted for months without seeing anything..very dissapointed


----------



## hogman1

i too have been fishing. a lot. But this morning while on the prowl for turkeys I stumbled across a few nice hogs, almost hit a good 200 pounder with the truck. Wish It was deer season, been seeing tons of deer out there.


----------



## Chase4556

I've seen plenty of hogs the past couple weeks while I have been out looking for turkeys. Almost hit a pack of them the other day. They are all over the place. If I can't get a turkey, I'm about to just start shooting the hogs instead.


----------



## hogman1

The turkeys have been easy to come by. I havent seen any hogs yet during shooting light but I have heard them squaling while the birds were still on the roost. Id like to go out in the morning and finish up my season but dont think its in the cards.


----------



## Chase4556

The turkeys have not been that easy to come by for me. haha. First year of hunting them though, got a lot to learn.


----------



## hogman1

was the same thing with derekarmy01. I took him out and showed him a little bit of the ropes. Got him a Jake out of the deal. Now he has to get at em on his own!


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Looking to start hunting here this summer for pigs. Never hunted fort stewart before. Are the roads bad? I don't have a truck so whatever I get i'll have to cut it up there and throw it in a cooler.


----------



## FredBearYooper

I take my impala down most of the tank trails
.


----------



## phila64

Before I use my Honda crv  and I get to every area, now
I got a truck it much better.  Can not wait to go down there  in couple week to get some more pig with my new
M1a rifle.


----------



## rejfoxtrot

I picked up my hunting permit today, found out I need to go back down and register my firearms that i'm going to use while hunting. Does that sound right? Lady at the permit office said it was building 226. Is that in the garrison?


----------



## phila64

Yep.  Any rifle you  are going to use for hunt at fs, has to be register.  If you are not and you got check by GW will
Get warning and they will tell you to leave, is easy to register and it take couple
Day and they will call you to back to pickup.


----------



## fishtail

Actually every firearm you intend to use must be registered.


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Thanks for the info! Hard to register when the office is mon-friday and you live over an hour away. Guess I'll call there and see if I can do it thru fax, I doubt i'll be able to take off in the middle of a work week to fill out paperwork for a hobby. I read somewhere on the forums you don't actually bring your firearms there, just info on the make, model, and serial. Sound about right?


----------



## fishtail

They do not want the firearms to be present during registration. 
At one time you could drop the completed cards off at Pass & Permit and it would be handled in 2 days. Don't know if that's changed.
Going to Bldg 226 will do it in one business day.


----------



## fishtail

And I assume you picked up the appropriate quantity of cards to do the registration process?


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Was given no cards, just an ID, instructions for the checkin/out process and a tag to put on the dashboard of my car while hunting. Wasn't until I was about out the door that I was told I would need to register my firearms and I asked for the phone number since she told me they are closed on the weekends and that was it. I'm fine with doing it, just gotta figure out how i'm going to make time. Seems like if they had the paperwork at the permit office(since it is open on the weekends) then it would make it all alot easier.


----------



## phila64

You have to ask them to give to you at permit office.  When I do mine, she mail it to me.


----------



## fishtail

They were on the right hand side wall in a drop box.
Do ask for a sample card, it has a name and phone number to contact for any questions and ask if you can do it through dropoff and pickup at Pass & Permit.
They are open 11am - 6pm weekdays and 7am - 3pm on weekends and holidays.


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Sounds good thanks fellas thanks for the info!


----------



## phila64

Let me know when you are going after the pig, I hate my job they
Mess my weekend and I can only come to hunt Friday.  Other wise
We might hit some area together.


----------



## FredBearYooper

phila I will be getting ahold of you when it's time to hunt again


----------



## phila64

Fred, not a problem if you can go hunt in the afternoon.  I plan to head down there  on friday the 18th.


----------



## hogman1

if you give me your address I can send you the permits. Im stationed here so I can go any day of the week. Then you can fill them out, mail em back, and Ill drop them off and pick them up for you. If they wont allow me to pick them up then they will at least be ready for you to pick up whenever you get time. Saves you a trip. Just another hunter helpin another.


----------



## robert carter

Your a good man Hogman. What its all about.RC


----------



## hogman1

HAHA thanks Rob.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Saw some BIG hogs out at ZULU today picking up my PLT SGT..Wish they were huntable..about 4 or 5 of them


----------



## hogman1

I saw a few at the EQA border with B3 this weekend. Was driving down there to chesk out a range and they were rooting in the middle of the road right at about noon.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Seems like they are starting to move a lot better...might be a good sign


----------



## Chase4556

hogman1 said:


> I saw a few at the EQA border with B3 this weekend. Was driving down there to chesk out a range and they were rooting in the middle of the road right at about noon.



B3 is always covered up in hogs. I see them all the time out there. I have ventured a little over the border of that area, and it is animal heavy out there.


----------



## hogman1

Theese were the first hogs Ive layed eyes on out there honestly. I turkey hunted it a good bit this year and have heard them in the distance right as the sun came up. Other than that nothing. I have seen where they been at though.


----------



## mcarge

Chase4556 said:


> B3 is always covered up in hogs. I see them all the time out there. *I have ventured a little over the border of that area, and it is animal heavy out there.*




No doubt?


----------



## Chase4556

mcarge said:


> [/B]
> 
> No doubt?



No question about it being a little  being out there. But I saw more deer in about a 700ydx700yd area than I have on the rest of the whole base. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, I had 3 deer run in front of my truck just driving down that back road that is actually in B3.


----------



## mcarge

Chase4556 said:


> No question about it being a little  being out there. But I saw more deer in about a 700ydx700yd area than I have on the rest of the whole base. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, I had 3 deer run in front of my truck just driving down that back road that is actually in B3.


Yep...I agree.

Lot's of areas on post like that believe it or not, some not so obvious.

Good luck with the hunting and be safe!


----------



## hogman1

Theres deer all over.....just got to know how to find them thats all. Everybody wants off the beaten path. Sometimes right next to the truck is the best place to be....I killed 3 deer last year where I could see my truck from the stand.


----------



## lungbuster123

hogman1 said:


> Theres deer all over.....just got to know how to find them thats all. Everybody wants off the beaten path. Sometimes right next to the truck is the best place to be....I killed 3 deer last year where I could see my truck from the stand.



Couldn't agree more... I've killed and seen a lot of deer here at Benning watching cars go by. Some solid bucks also!


----------



## hogman1

This back road your talking about is on the east side of the area? Thats the only thing that remotely resembles a back road that your talking about. Ive never deer hunted the area before...aint gonna get to either. . . pcs to Germany this month. But I know it was full of long beards this year.


----------



## scottja

hogman1 said:


> This back road your talking about is on the east side of the area? Thats the only thing that remotely resembles a back road that your talking about. Ive never deer hunted the area before...aint gonna get to either. . . pcs to Germany this month. But I know it was full of long beards this year.



I'll be back on US soil before the weekend. If I miss you, enjoy Germany and kill youself some stag and razoback.  I'll be off to Sill before the end of the month, but I'm going to break in the new 300 win mag birthday present from the wife on a couple FSGA hogs before I go.


----------



## BoKat96

Hogman the easiest way to start hunting in Germany is when you get here get into a hunting class ASAP. The "yakshim" sp?(german hunting license) will allow you to register 3 long guns and 1 or 2 pistols for hunting. 

Trying to get the German weapons permits just to own weapons is a PITA but the hunting license is the inside scoop to expedite being able to possess firearms. 

Must have a gun safe no exceptions inspectors will check. Bring a picture, model, s/n, any other information on the firearms you will want to register. 

Once you have your license you will send in the information on the firearms and they will be registered onto your license. THEN you can import them, another option is just buying rifle here to use start the paperwork early to ship it back as thats a PITA also.

Main deer species are the "Red Deer"/"Rot Hirsch"  size of muleys with racks like Elk, beautiful animals. Next is the Rae Deer small almost like Virginia whitetail. Hogs are everywhere also.

Where are you going? I'll try to get you some additional info? You can also check the post's MWR/ODR page online to see when most of the classes are scheduled.


----------



## hogman1

Thats awesome. Im a Bowhunter at heart so doubtful on me bringing any guns over...never know, I may buy one there. Im going to Schweinfurt so If your there or close maybee we can get together. Im going to try my best to get the hunting in while Im there. plus my annual hunting trip to Ohio. I just hope outdoor rec has a bow range there.


----------



## Chase4556

hogman1 said:


> This back road your talking about is on the east side of the area? Thats the only thing that remotely resembles a back road that your talking about. Ive never deer hunted the area before...aint gonna get to either. . . pcs to Germany this month. But I know it was full of long beards this year.



I just meant going down the back side of the area. Its still the fire break road. I think its 103? 104?

ScottJA, by your location, it looks like we are in the same place. I will be back in July. 

I'm probably buying a bow tomorrow through Bowtech's military deal. Good prices if you get them sent to an APO address. Figured I might as well upgrade before this upcoming season.


----------



## hogman1

AHHH I see, your going along the Observation points....If "I" were to go Bowtech.....id definately go Assassin. AWESOME SHOOTER!


----------



## Chase4556

I'd like the assassin. Last year when I was out here and found out about the deal, they had the destroyer 340 up for grabs. I should have got it then. Now I have to choose from the Bowtech Sentinel, the Diamond DeadEye, and the Diamond Marquis. I was going to get the Sentinel but its the older model without the FLX guard. Might as well get the DeadEye and get used to the short brace height while slinging arrows at pigs. haha


----------



## hogman1

Yeah I remember when I was down range there was the Tomkat, Tribute, and one other one. I waited til I got home and bought a bow instead.......never been a Bowtech fan. Not for any reason other than they dont seem to fit me right. Great bows. But that Assassin is sick. and for the money Id go with that one too. Im in the market for a Hoyt Carbon Element RKT. Going to keep my Elite and start over new.


----------



## jonnybot

Anybody going out for hogs anytime soon? I just graduated med school a couple weeks ago, and I have a few weeks of vacation before my life sucks for a few years. I've never hunted Ft. Stewart, but I have all the necessary licenses. I just need to get my firearms registered. I'm thinking about going out some mornings in the next few weeks and would love some help/company. Anyone interested? Thanks.


----------



## hogman1

Im not going to be around much longer...but If given the chance Ill go out with you. Let me know when your going and Ill take you to all of my old spots...I wont be using them much longer anyhow!


----------



## jonnybot

What days are you free? I just registered all my guns today, and I think I'm ready to go.


----------



## hogman1

Im planning on meeting up with Fred Bear Yooper this weekend, so maybee we can all get together an go walk some thickets. PM me your phone number and I will give you a call. Dont forget to bring your map!


----------



## jonnybot

Well, I've been out twice now. I've gone to B1 and B8. I've seen sign, but no hogs. I scared a hen out of her roost this am. Is there any point to going out in the morning or evening hours? It seems as if all the people who have luck with hogs are going out in the middle of the night, which we obviously can't do on Ft. Stewart. Or maybe I just stink.


----------



## hogman1

This time of year its got to be either first thing in the morning or the last hour or so of daylight. They seem to vanish after it heats up a bit. I still think we should meet up.....got a little too occupied last weekend. Had to help the wife get the house ready for the movers.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Sorry I didn't get back with you hogman..the time got away from me and I was just too swamped with housework..when are you getting your Bulldog stamp? I will be fishing out at pond 32 saturday morning


----------



## jonnybot

Maybe next week? I'm busy this weekend, but I'll be around all next week.


----------



## hogman1

I get my bulldog stamp on the 8th.....but I will be around all weekend and I leave the 11th...I dont know what Im going to do that weekend...maybe rest up for my drive to Ohio. I was thinking hard on making a last minute push to the woods on saturday morning. I dont got my FSGA fishing permit anymore on account it expired and I didnt want to buy a new one for a month. Who knows, I may stop by the pond.....if E1 is open for hunting that is.


----------



## Chase4556

Getting back in country in early July. Ordered the Bowtech DeadEye, hopefully it gets here in time so I can bring it back with me. Otherwise I have to wait 2 months for the guy replacing me to bring it back. Either way, I am ready to get in the woods. Figure I will do some hog hunting and fishing up until Dove season opens, then shortly after deer season opens. Whooo.


----------



## hogman1

Man I bowhunted almost every day until dove season started....then I dove hunted the mornings a few times and bowhunted the evenings. Dove season is nowhere near as important as my bow season. Although its a good break from sitting in a tree for long periods of time.


----------



## Chase4556

Yep, thats why I go. Its nice to sit out there and shoot the bull with my buddies, and maybe get a few dove. We have more fun giving each other crap over how many missed shots we had that day.

When do you head out of the area Hogman? I'd like to try and get together and tackle something before you head out. I will be back within the first week of July.


----------



## hogman1

I am actually leaving GA on Monday morning.....got to take some leave to Ohio before I head out to Germany...Wish time would allow it pal.


----------



## phila64

Hogman,
Have a safe trip and goodluck in Germany.


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Got to go for the first time today and came across a few pigs laying down.


----------



## hogman1

SOOOOO......what happened after you came across them? Ida opened up and let the benelli bark!


----------



## hogman1

phila64 said:


> Hogman,
> Have a safe trip and goodluck in Germany.



Thanks man, keep on killin em! 
HM


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Well you know, I ugh well missed. Probably would have done better not to shoot at them on the run. Maybe wait till they are not spooked and try a stalk again. Thought about that a little too late. Was gonna go today after church but my car would have probably gotten stuck with this rain. I saw deer and turkey too, game seems plentiful.


----------



## hogman1

on the run is the main reason i hunt them with a 12 guage and 3inch #3 shot. Turkey loads will drop em in thier socks. I can honestly say Ive never had one shrug it off after being hit in the head with it. . . . 20-30 yard shots on the run........NO PROBLEMO!


----------



## tymunsta

are you still at stewart? If so, hit me up for a hunt!


----------



## Apex Predator

hogman1 said:


> on the run is the main reason i hunt them with a 12 guage and 3inch #3 shot. Turkey loads will drop em in thier socks. I can honestly say Ive never had one shrug it off after being hit in the head with it. . . . 20-30 yard shots on the run........NO PROBLEMO!



I'll bet you've "missed" a few though! LOL


----------



## huntingonthefly

Luckily, recently 3 for 3 running, with my new scoped 22/250. Let my friend shoot first,  then it was helter skelter. On another day, the scope was set on 9 power lol. That one went from a 100 lbs. to 30 quickly, lol. After family supper, I was informed to shoot only that size from now on. Had ribs n hams from a 140 to compare at the same sittin.


----------

